# 2006 KFX 80 Quad Relay clicks when you hit starter, thats it?



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, When I hit the starter button on my kids 06 KFX 80 2 Stroke the relay near the battery just clicks, I can hear and feel it, after a while the starter may work, but then it may stop working after I let off the button or it may work.

Sometimes if I hook the 75 AMP start mode from the charger on to the battery itll work,

Is this a problem with the starter or the relay?

If it is the starter how do I change it? looks kinda tight any tricks?

Where can I get a pull start or a kick start for it? How do I install it?


Thanks guys the kids want to get to riding.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

It sounds like it may just be a bad starter relay. Try jumping the positive terminals on the relay together with a screwdriver....if it starts turning over and/or cranks up then my money would definitely be on the relay. Just about every quad I've owned has gone through one or two of them.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

The relay has a connector, Don't think I can get it apart enough to try and jump it and still have all four wires connected.


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok, Update I took out the Mulit Meter and justed started touching stuff ( after i figured out i didn't know what I was doing I put it back in the package ) I then took apart the switch it looked good cleaned it up put it back together.

I then got a jumper wire, and I turned the Relay upside down and jumped two wires and popped the fuse, I then replaced fuse and jumped two diffierent wire and the quad turned right over no prob, so I am guessing this is the problem?

How many relays are on this quad?

Ronayers.com Microfiche Kawasaki>All-Terrain Vehicle (ATV)>2006>KFX80>Chassis Electrical Equipment


27002 is the correct part?

Thanks


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok 
I think this may be the correct one the other does only appear to have 2 Plugs and may be the rest switch.

27010

Ronayers.com Microfiche Kawasaki>All-Terrain Vehicle (ATV)>2006>KFX80>Ignition System


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Well it was this part put it in and running great, $20 Bucks Problem solved. 

27010

Ronayers.com Microfiche Kawasaki>All-Terrain Vehicle (ATV)>2006>KFX80>Ignition System


----------

